# Windows 10 received thru Windows 7 Windows Update



## garyfargo (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to know if Windows 10 received through using my Windows 7 Update will be also giving out a product key
to use later if problems arise. I may have to do a clean install at a later date or will I then have to pay for a Windows 10
product key?
Garyfargo


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Windows 10 Technical Preview Product Key is the same for everyone. It is only for the T.P.


NKJFK-GPHP7-G8C3J-P6JXR-HQRJR 


We don't know exactly how the upgrade will work until Windows 10 is actually released.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You can sign up for emails from Microsoft about the upcoming Upgrade, ((meaning the actual working release of win 10, not the Preview))

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-10/about

Regarding trying the Preview edition>> there are definitely some things to consider!!

Here's a pretty good read about Tech Preview 10041>>> http://windowssecrets.com/top-story/working-with-windows-10-preview-build-10041/

*And what Cindy posted is very true- nothing is really 100% cast in stone....things might and usually do, change....so, keep informed of the ins and outs of trying on a Preview copy!*

There most likely will be some procedure to do a reinstall, clean install.....after the preview


----------



## garyfargo (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks to allheart55 and Byteman for your replies!!!!


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

You're welcome, Garyfargo.


----------



## Joris903 (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm not going to update Windows 10 .


----------

